# Psalm 11



## jw (Sep 13, 2005)

Psalm 11 
To the chief Musician,
A Psalm of David. 
Behold here, (1.) David, tempted by his timorous friends to escape to some mountain, and hide himself from the fury of Saul, or of Absalom, as if that were his only safe course now when his enemies were exerting themselves to the uttermost, and all things were in disorder and confusion, ver. 1-3. (2.) David baffling the temptation by a resolute profession of his trust in God, as the observer of all men; as the holy and righteous punisher of the wicked, and friend of the godly, ver. 4-7. 

Let no temptation decoy me from my duty. Let no danger deter me from it. While Jehovah, my reconciled God and Father, manageth and judgeth the world, my safest course is to commit myself to him in well-doing. Let the just vengeance of God upon sinners deter my heart from sinning, and his kindness to his people encourage me to holiness in all manner of conversation. 

1 I in the Lord do put my trust:
how is it then that ye
Say to my soul, Flee, as a bird,
unto your mountain high?

2 For, lo, the wicked bend their bow,
their shafts on string they fit,
That those who upright are in heart
they privily may hit.

3 If the foundations be destroy'd,
what hath the righteous done?
4 God in his holy temple is,
in heaven is his throne:

His eyes do see, his eye-lids try
5 men's sons. The just he proves:
But his soul hates the wicked man,
and him that vi'lence loves.

6 Snares, fire and brimstone, furious storms,
on sinners he shall rain:
This, as the portion of their cup,
doth unto them pertain.

7 Because the Lord most righteous doth
in righteousness delight;
And with a pleasant countenance
beholdeth the upright.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 13, 2005)

If the foundations be destroyed...judgment must begin first at the house of God. Have mercy upon Zion, O Lord!


----------



## biblelighthouse (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> 
> 1 I in the Lord do put my trust:
> how is it then that ye
> ...



This psalm is so beautiful, I want to memorize it. You'll turn me into an EP guy yet!

However, any idea why verse 1 above doesn't rhyme? The word "ye" certainly does not rhyme with "high".

Is there an alternate Psalter for this verse? I want to memorize this Psalm, but not quite like this.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biblelighthouse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by joshua_
> ...



There are some rhyme schemes in the 1650 Scottish metrical psalter that are challenging for me personally and I read the KJV and 1599 Geneva Bible almost exclusively. 

I don't know the linguistic rationale for this particular rhyme. I will look into it though. 

Meanwhile, the 1973 _Book of Psalms for Singing_ and 1994 _Trinity Psalter_ both put it this way:



> 1 My trust is in the Lord;
> How can you say to me,
> "Now like a bird from peril haste
> And to your mountain flee!




[Edited on 9-14-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 13, 2005)

For futher comparison purposes --

1950 RPCNA _Book of Psalms_:



> 1. I in Jehovah put my trust;
> How is it then that ye
> Say to my soul, Swift as a bird
> Now to your mountain flee?



1927/1991 Netherlands Reformed Congregations _The Psalter_:



> 1. In God will I trust, though' my counselors say,
> O flee as a bird to your mountain away;



1640 Bay Psalm Book:



> 1. I in the Lord do trust, how then
> to my soule doe ye say,
> as doth a little bird unto
> your mountaine flye away?



1599 Geneva Psalter:



> 1. I trust in God: how dare ye then
> say thus my soule untill,
> Fly hence as fast as any soule
> and hide you in your hill?



1887 United Presbyterian Church of North America _Psalter_:



> 1 My trust is in the Lord Most High;
> Then to my soul why should ye say,
> Away to your lone mountain fly,
> Speed liked bird and flee away?



1562 Sternhold and Hopkins Psalter:



> 1 In God the Lord I put my trust;
> why say ye to my soul,
> Unto the mountain swiftly fly,
> as doth the wing-ed fowl?



1972 Canadian Reformed Church Anglo-Genevan Psalter (_Book of Praise_):



> In God I take my refuge. Why then say you
> Flee like a bird that to the mountain wings.
> For lo the wicked bend the bow to slay you;
> They fit their sharpened arrows to the strings;


----------



## biblelighthouse (Sep 14, 2005)

Thank you for the excellent Psalter help, Andrew!


----------

